# My Blind Goat Is Now Expecting - What now!



## Vumani (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a blind doe that I had no intention of breeding. She is currently just shy of 14 months old.  I still don't know how this happened as she was never put with the buck. I thought she was just getting a little fat but was not to worried about it until two weeks ago she started bagging up.   I have palpated her belly and can distinctly feel at least two kids in there.  In the last two weeks she has gotten really huge, she is a Nubian but looks like a pregnant Pygmy.

I am very concerned about her kidding and have no idea what I can expect (even more than normal). She is a calm doe and friendly and gets along just great with the herd, not trouble finding food or water, etc.  I obviously have no idea of when she is actually due but she is looking really close.  Her udder is huge and becoming firmer, her tail ligaments are gone, she looks back and grooms and murmurs to her back end, she has become especially affectionate, but no discharge yet.

I know blind goats are not very common and most people who have them probably manage not to get theirs pregnant.  Is there anyone out there that has any experience here or advice for me.


----------



## Goatherd (Mar 14, 2013)

> I still don't know how this happened as she was never put with the buck.


Miracles happen every day.  That being said...

Is there the possibility that this is a false pregnancy?  

While I do not have blind goats, I am going to surmise that everything will go as it should based upon instinct.  She will know what to do and will respond accordingly.  While she lacks sight, her other senses are heightened.

To make her delivery easier and less stressful, make sure that she has a private kidding stall or area so that the possible interference from other goats can be avoided.  I would only assist or interfere if there is a physical problem during the kidding.  She is young so her delivery should happen without incident.  She will know what to do.

Blind humans and animals have been birthing and raising their offspring since the beginning of time.

Good luck.


----------



## Vumani (Mar 14, 2013)

I have penned her in the kidding pen by herself.  She was anxious at first because she is use to having the others around but seems to have settled down a bit.  They call out to each other a lot.  Sometimes she stands still to just listen.  At first I though she might be having contractions until I noticed how she tilts her head to to the side a little.  When she has a real one complete with grinding her teeth her head is usually more down and not tilted.
I hope you are right and that nature handles this well.  I really think she might kid in the next day or two.:/


----------



## Goatherd (Mar 14, 2013)

Have you consulted your vet and asked their opinion?


----------



## elevan (Mar 14, 2013)

While I don't have a blind goat, I do have a blind dog and can tell you that what he has been able to accomplish is astounding.  I would trust the doe to follow her instincts and her other senses (which do become heightened).

Please keep us posted on her progress and how she does with the kid(s).


----------



## meme (Mar 14, 2013)

Could her blindness be a genetic issue that might be passed on? Hopefully her kidding goes well!


----------



## Vumani (Mar 14, 2013)

Well see had her kids this afternoon!!!  I was not even there, I can to check on her and she was all done.  She had two kids, a buck and a doe.  Every thing apparently went just fine and she accepts the kids and nursing like a pro.  
Both are active and healthy looking in every regard.  I am so relieved.  I had every intention of removing the kids from her when they were born and bottle feeding them from the start, now I think I will leave them and see how they do.

Here she is nursing and nuzzling her kids.






Here is the doe.





Here is the buck.





When I spoke with the vet when she was still little he said that blindness sometimes happens and is probably not a genetic trait.  We didn't know she had trouble seeing until she was about a month old, but we were not looking for it either.  I will have to watch the kids and see but so far they seem all normal.  They look at the camera at least.


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 14, 2013)

The babies are beautiful and so is Mom.  Isn't mother nature wonderful?  Congrats to you and hope all continues to go well.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Mar 14, 2013)

Awww! Congrats! Hopefully mom will do just fine.


----------



## woodsie (Mar 15, 2013)

How amazing....they all look darling! Congrats on your little miracles!


----------



## terrilhb (Mar 15, 2013)

What beautiful babies and a beautiful mommy. Congratulations. How exciting.


----------



## poorboys (Mar 15, 2013)

hopefully your planning on keeping them, the doeling can help mom out in the pasture by her talking, I think this is totally amazing, and what a wonderful gift you have been given.


----------



## Goatherd (Mar 15, 2013)

Congratulations on a successful delivery and beautiful kids. (never a doubt in my mind!)


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful and glad you are leaving them with her.  I bet it will all work out great.


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 15, 2013)

Nature is so neat!  They are really beautiful, and good job to mama!


----------



## Vumani (Mar 15, 2013)

I am blown away by this doe! She is quickly climbing the list of my favorite does ever! I put her on the milk stand this morning and she acted like it was no big deal. She let me do what I needed to clean her up again and milk her out.  I have never had a first freshener that was this easy.  Usually I have to work with them for a couple weeks before they do this well.  I had no intention of breeding her because I thought this all would have been to much for her to handle being blind.  
This has been a good experience to help me remember that I am not really in charge, I only manage the herd (apparently not as well as I thought either).  Things seem to have a way of working out.


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 15, 2013)

Being blind I would assume she has more trust and faith in you than goats who can see. 

Congrats by the way!


----------



## julieq (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow, those are some beautiful kids!  I don't have any blind goats, but I have a blind house cat.  Just keep things on a regular schedule, don't move furniture (or anything around in the stall in this case) and she will be fine!  Blind pets or livestock are really adaptable to their environment if you just give them a chance.  Congrats!


----------



## elevan (Mar 17, 2013)

Congratulations on beautiful kids and a wonderful mama.


----------

